# Not saying hi, bye, and thanks to teachers



## amandal97 (Jul 14, 2015)

Is it rude to not say hi, bye, and thanks to teachers? I feel really scared to do it. There are only 15 people in my class and the teacher's desk is right by the door so I need to pass her when I walk in or out. I say bye really quietly when I leave but she doesn't reply. So I think she didn't hear me. Then I feel super rude because other people say "Bye! See you tomorrow!" or like "Good Morning!" to her. But I don't say anything. I'm just silent the whole class. I'm scared the teacher hates me because I'm rude. Also, whenever the teacher passes out papers, I feel it's polite to say "thank you", but I'm scared I'll annoy her by saying it every time since it seems unnecessary. So I say it really quietly. And she doesn't say "You're welcome" maybe because she didn't hear me. Anyways, is it rude not to say these things to teachers? I don't even say them to my classmates because I'm not friends with any of them.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I've always said something only if they greeted me first, so I dunno if I ever came across as rude :um


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

This was so me in school. Sucks.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

F them who cares . Teachers are mean and rude themselves . 
Mine were any way .


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I never say it if they don't.


----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

If you happen to be the first person inside the classroom I would say hello to the teacher otherwise I feel like it would be more awkward if you didn't. As for saying thank you, I would say it only if the teacher wasn't speaking because if the teacher is I wouldn't want to disrupt whatever they were saying. Honestly I would say it is polite to say those things, plus if you do they'll know you a little better compared to the other kids that don't. But really most of the time they probably don't even care. I think a lot of us make it a bigger deal than it actually is.


----------



## adaptation (Jul 15, 2015)

i'm like that too. 
not only do i feel like im being rude to the teacher, but i feel like my classmates will think i'm rude too.
so what i do now is i just look as if im busy or doing something so it doesn't look like im being rude e.g getting the phone out


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Being a teacher myself, I was aware of different types of students. You are aware there are quiet students, and more outgoing students. You don't take it personally; and a good teacher who is aware of the diversity of his/her class wouldn't either. Trust me, the kids that teachers don't like are the ones that make a ruckus and disrupt class. We like the quiet ones.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't really say anything either. Teachers have a long day too, and they're probably thinking about their next class or their next break, so I don't think they care much if you don't greet them.

However, if you ask a teacher for a recommendation letter, make sure to thank them! I made them a simple thank you card; even an email would work.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Your post is my life.


----------



## Verus (Jul 16, 2015)

Yes, they might think you're rude. Imagine yourself in their position. Most students say something and then there is the one who ignores you..

They have no idea what is going on in your head.

Lag behind and be the last one out (then you don't have to worry about what they think) and say "bye"

If you're really nervous, all the better, because then they will know why you'd be so withdrawn before.


----------



## Verus (Jul 16, 2015)

Teachers will not judge you on shyness/anxiety. They will judge you on:
1) who they think like them/ their class

And... that is all... unless they are the horrible one percent of people who are just awful.

in which case, oh well.


----------

